# Just introducing myself.



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Greetings all. I'm new to the site and i would like to introduce myself. I'm spooky Chick, and i'm from N.J.. I love the entire horror genre! Movies, books,costumes and f/x/make-up. I'm not crazy about torture/slasher flicks, but i love the classics. I've been doing make-up for a number of years now and i love to learn new things as often as i can. I'd love to chat with you all and get to know you. hope to hear from some of you soon


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

wow...THE NJ group is growing..lol. Welcome to the forum. If you're interested, check out the Gatherings and Events section and feel free to join us at the NJ/PA make and takes here in Neptune. You're only about half an hour from here! We'd love to meet you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum SC. Do you have any pictures of your work with make up?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Spooky Chick. WELCOME TO THE FORUM. Yeah, the NJ group is a cool one; you should try and get to a Make & Take if you can. What town in NJ are you from? Enjoy the site!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Spooky, NJ IS the haunt capitol of the Northeast!! By all means stop in and join us for a make and take in Neptune, NJ. The next is April 10th.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Spooky Chick!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Spooky!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Spooky Chick!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

howdy spooky chick welcome to the forum


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad to have you. Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum, SC!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Spooky Chick! I love the classics too, but I do like a good zombie movie!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ghoulings & Scareutations!


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome, look forward to seeing what you get done over the year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, from one Spooky to another.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to check this thread more often. Welcome to the forum and I hope you join us at the next Make and Take.


----------

